# lack of periods



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

I've just been through my first IVF that failed but the reason I am writing to you is because of my friend.

My friend is only 23 and since coming off the pill 10 months ago she has only had 1 period which was 2 months ago. She is now 3 weeks late again and have no signs of a period even though she told me that she doesnt really suffer with period pains of such and she has tested and she is not pregnant. She has been to the doctor and they have done one lot of blood tests on her and said her hormones are normal. But he said she was a stone underwait. But she has always been that size!! So she over ate 3 big meals a day and put on a stone as adviced. But this still hasnt helped her getting normal periods. She would like to start a family but is unable to due to lack of periods. Can you suggest anything please?

Would be really grateful if you could help.

Thankyou in advance

Vix


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Vix,

Sorry to interfere on here seeing as you posted to Peter but your friend needs to get her GP to refer her to a gynae unit, blood tests are good at picking up some hormonal imbalances but i had a very simular case as your friend and nothing was detected on blood tests but it was as soon as i had a scan and a laparoscopy, it was discovered what was wrong with me, there could be an underlying problem with your friend.

Mel


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Vix

I would agree with mel.

Since the age of 19 I have had really irregular periods. sometimes going for 6 months or more without AF.

Blood tests never showed anything abnormal, but my GP at the time told me when you have a very irregular cycle, it's difficult for them to do certain tests, because they are supposed to be done on certain days of your cycle, and if you haven't had AF for months, who knows what "day" you are on!!!!

I then asked for referral to gynae and found I have polycystic ovaries, the likely cause for the irregular AF.

I was fobbed off for years about stress, weight and so on, it's all rubbish unless you are really anorexic or suffering some major trauma!!

Hope your friend can get a second opinion,

Vicky xxx


----------



## anya (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi to everyone im the 23 yr old concerned friend that Vix writes about Thanks to Vix on writing on my behalf!! Its nice to have concerned friends!!
So do you think its the best thing to do then to go and see a gyne docs i am v underweight and do not seem to put on a lot of weight and i do get v stressed quickly that is what i have put down my irregular periods to, I am going for a smear test tommorow is it worth asking my nurse what she thinks? My doctor has told me when going on numerous occasions that it is my weight that the problem is so i am a little worried about going back again.
Thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

vix said:


> I've just been through my first IVF that failed but the reason I am writing to you is because of my friend.
> 
> My friend is only 23 and since coming off the pill 10 months ago she has only had 1 period which was 2 months ago. She is now 3 weeks late again and have no signs of a period even though she told me that she doesnt really suffer with period pains of such and she has tested and she is not pregnant. She has been to the doctor and they have done one lot of blood tests on her and said her hormones are normal. But he said she was a stone underwait. But she has always been that size!!
> 
> ...


----------

